# Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?



## mittellandchannel (6. April 2017)

Moin!

Was macht ihr, wenn beim Feedern nichts beißen will?

Wie lange bleibt ihr am Platz? Wechselt ihr ihn dann?

Wann brecht ihr das Angeln ab?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Hängt in erster Linie auch etwas von ab, ob ich an einem stehenden oder fließenden Gewässer sitze.

Wenn sich absolut gar nichts tut,

- probiere ich auch mal anderen Köder oder Kombi
- bringe mehr Lebendfutter ein (zb mehr Maden im Korb)
- versuche mit aktivem Futter die Fische Richtung Spot zu bewegen
- verkürze evtl. die Bahn auf der ich fische

hilft das alles nix, pack ich zusammen.
Am Fliessgewässer ist mir das allerdings noch nie passiert, in stehenden Gewässern durchaus schonmal.
Schwer zu sagen, wie lange ich probiere, ist denk ich mal sehr gewässerspezifisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

was meinste mit "wann brecht ihr" :
zusammen..?
er....?
ver....?
;-))) 

Wenn ich schon mal Zeit hab,  wird der Angeltag auch ausgeangelt, ausser Wetter spielt verrückt..


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> brecht ihr?



So verbissen bin ich dann doch nicht! #h


----------



## grubenreiner (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Wann brecht ihr?



Meist Sonntag morgen gegen 07:00, wenn der Samstag zu lang und feucht wurde und die Grundlage fehlte.


----------



## gründler (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Ich fang mir dann immer ne Schlange,pack sie in Futtereimer und hock mich davor,hohle dann ne flöte raus und fange an zu spielen.

Bei Passanten die fragen was machen sie da sag ich,ich beschwöre die Geister damit noch was beißt.



#h


----------



## mittellandchannel (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was meinste mit "wann brecht ihr" :
> zusammen..?
> er....?
> ver....?
> ...





Andal schrieb:


> So verbissen bin ich dann doch nicht! #h



brechend Abbrechen meine ich natürlich^^ Also wann packt ihr eure Sachen ein^^


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> brechend Abbrechen meine ich natürlich^^ Also wann packt ihr eure Sachen ein^^



Warum schreibst du es dann nicht? |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

dachte ich mir schon - aber so ne schöne Vorlage ;-)))


----------



## mittellandchannel (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dachte ich mir schon - aber so ne schöne Vorlage ;-)))



ich gebe hier immer mein Bestes!
Habe ich was gewonnen?

Nein Spaß beiseite: wie lange angelt ihr ohne einen Biss beim Friedfisch-fischen^^


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Ich ziehe es durch. Wer vorzeitig die Segel streicht, der fängt nämlich garantiert nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

so ischs - und wenn mal schon mal Zeit hat zum Angeln.....


----------



## Matrix85 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Wenn nach 2-3 Stunden gar nichts geht und man schon so einiges ausprobiert hat , dann entweder bis zum Schluss Knall hart durchziehen, mit der Gewissheit das es nicht viel besser wird, oder zusammen packen!


----------



## mittellandchannel (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

OK, so sehe ich das auch. nach 3 Stunden würde ich einpacken, wenn alles probiert wurde.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Hallo zusammen,
da man meistens beim feedern recht wenig Gepäck dabei hat. (Ich versuche es zumindest immer wieder).
Peile ich erstmal eine Stelle an und lasse mich dort nieder. Geht nach 2 maximal 3 Stunden nichts, wechsel ich ein paar Stellen weiter.

Fängt man früh morgens an zu fischen, kann man so an einem Tag die ein oder andere Stelle befischen.

Stellt sich Erfolg ein, bleibe ich natürlich sitzen. 

Stumpfes aussitzen, macht meiner Ansicht nach keinen Sinn. Wenn sich gerade kein Fisch in dem Gewässerteil befindet, kann ich da auch 10 Stunden hocken ohne das was passiert.

Oder ich kneif die Ar**** zusammen und versuche die Fische mobil zu finden.


Ich hoffe ich hab es zumindest etwas verständlich rübergebracht.


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Serdo (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Moin, moin!



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> - versuche mit aktivem Futter die Fische Richtung Spot zu bewegen



Jetzt erkläre doch mal bitte dem dummen Spinnfischer in mir, wie das funktioniert. Was meinst Du mit "aktivem Futter" und wie bewegst Du es zielgerichtet?


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Die Umzieherei ist halt auch eine Frage des Gerödels. Wer mit vollem Ornat, Plattform & Konsorten ansitzt, der zieht halt nicht mal so eben ein paar hundert Meter um. Da tut man sich mit minimalistischem Gepäck schon viel leichter. Und das Gewässer muss es auch noch zulassen. Nicht überall hat man gleichgute Stellen halbdutzendweise zur Auswahl.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

@Andal: Darum sagte ich ja, so wenig gepäck wie möglich. Die von dir beschriebenen Sachen machen ein Umzug zum Kraftakt.

Ich habe nur beschrieben, wie ich es handhabe. Da er Tipps wollte und nichts von Plattform oder ähnlichem geschrieben hat. Gewässer wurde auch mit keiner Silbe im Bezug auf Platzmöglichkeiten erwähnt.


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## mittellandchannel (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

naja, mein gepäck mein Feedern ist nicht gerade wenig. Eine Platform brauche ich nicht

3 Ruten, Stativ, carryall, Stuhl, Rutentasche...
Also 2 mal Gehen beim Umziehen ist schon nervig..

Ich persönlich würde nach 3 Stunden ohne Biss einpacken. 

Gerade beim Angeln mit Lockfuttern probiert man ja schon die Fische anzulocken... Angeln im Nahbereich oder in der Ferne und wenn dann nix geht....


----------



## N0body (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Nach ca. 3 Stunden probieren mit zwei Feederruten würde ich auch umziehen, wenn so garnichts passiert.

Sehr gerne nutze ich die dritte Rute, außerhalb der Schonzeit, als Raubfischrute. Es kann gut passieren, dass die Weißfische am Futterplatz sind, aber nicht in Ruhe fressen können, weil ein kleiner Hecht rumeiert. 

Im Sommer würde ich die Feederrute gelegentlich an einen anderen Spot werfen, damit Ruhe auf Futterplatz 1 einkehrt und dann in der Dämmerung wieder zu diesem wechseln. Futterplatz 2 wird dann natürlich nicht so stark befüttert wie der erste.

Ist aber natürlich alles vom Gewässer abhängig.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Bei einigen Beiträgen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Kollegen überhaupt jemals wirklich gefeedert haben, oder ob sie nur über ihre Art des Grundangelns mit einer Zitterspitzrute schreiben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Ich wollte heute Vormittag schon etwas schreiben, hatte aber keine Zeit weil ich am Design meiner Homepage arbeite und der ganze Offtopic-Spam war nervig.

Was mache ich wenn keine Bisse kommen:

- Korbart ändern (geschlossen, offen etc )
- Köderart ändern
- Ködermenge ( 1 Made, 2 Maden )
- Lockstoff auf auf/in den Korb sprühen 
- Zitrone übers Futter ( dreht das ganze extrem)
- Vorfachlängen ändern
- Futterplatz verlegen Tief/Flach/Sandbank/Kante
- Bockig sein 

Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> OK, so sehe ich das auch. nach 3 Stunden würde ich einpacken, wenn alles probiert wurde.



Durchhaltevermögen ist was anderes |rolleyes


----------



## Carphunter-SL (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Mahlzeit,
die Aussage von Andal würde ich gerne aufnehmen.

Für Sie ist also jemand der ohne Plattform usw. zum feedern geht um halt mobil zu bleiben, niemand der ernsthaft feedert? Gewagte Aussage. Ohne jemanden mal persönlich am Wasser begleitet zu haben.

Aber bei so Aussagen wundert es mich nicht das hier eh kaum noch einer schreibt. Alles wird in der Luft zerrissen weil es nicht in das Bild des alteingesessenen Anglers passt. 
Ein Witz... aber so ist das nun mal.


Früher war ja eh alles besser ne 

Nichts für ungut für offtopic. 
Aber so ist ein "Müll" kann man nicht unkommentiert lassen. 

Jedem das seine denk ich mal.
Ich jedenfalls werde hier nichts mehr sagen. Da ich nicht im Besitz einer Plattform bin somit also auch nicht richtig Feeder. 


Ich bin raus 

Sascha


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Serdo schrieb:


> Moin, moin!
> Jetzt erkläre doch mal bitte dem dummen Spinnfischer in mir, wie das funktioniert. Was meinst Du mit "aktivem Futter" und wie bewegst Du es zielgerichtet?



Mit aktivem Futter ist gemeint, das dieses erst am Wasser angemischt wird und wenig Zeit zum durchziehen hat.
Dadurch lösen sich die Bestandteile schneller und es steigt auch etliches Richtung Mittelwasser.
Wenn also Fische weniger in Grundnähe aber dafür viel im Mittel/Oberwasser stehen, kann ich sie möglicherweise dadurch an meinen Futterplatz locken.
Passives Futter wäre bereits im Vorfeld angemischt und gut durchgezogen, zb den Abend vorher.
Dieses siebe ich dann lediglich nochmal am Angelplatz und feuchte ggfs. etwas nach.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> die Aussage von Andal würde ich gerne aufnehmen.
> 
> Für Sie ist also jemand der ohne Plattform usw. zum feedern geht um halt mobil zu bleiben, niemand der ernsthaft feedert? Gewagte Aussage. Ohne jemanden mal persönlich am Wasser begleitet zu haben.



Was wird denn hier schon wieder für ein Unfug zusammeninterpretiert? Wo und wann habe ich Feedern jemals an der Sitzgelegenheit festgemacht?

Aber ich bin ja kein Unmensch und will gerne wiederholen, was ich im Laufe der Jahre reichlich beschrieben habe:

Feedern ist eine ausgesprochen aktive Angelmethode, bei der eine Rute, konzentriert und getaktet gefischt, mehr als ausreichend ist. Worauf man dabei sitzt, ist absolut nicht von Belang. Das man dabei auf einem entsprechenden Feederpodest, einer guten Sitzkiepe besser und effizienter arbeiten kann wird mit Sicherheit keiner abstreiten können. Das und schon rein gar nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben!


----------



## feederbrassen (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mit aktivem Futter ist gemeint, das dieses erst am Wasser angemischt wird und wenig Zeit zum durchziehen hat.
> Dadurch lösen sich die Bestandteile schneller und es steigt auch etliches Richtung Mittelwasser.
> Wenn also Fische weniger in Grundnähe aber dafür viel im Mittel/Oberwasser stehen, kann ich sie möglicherweise dadurch an meinen Futterplatz locken.
> Passives Futter wäre bereits im Vorfeld angemischt und gut durchgezogen, zb den Abend vorher.
> Dieses siebe ich dann lediglich nochmal am Angelplatz und feuchte ggfs. etwas nach.


|muahah: Sorry, hab ich so noch nie gehört oder gelesen. :m

Zum Thema :
Abbruch nur bei Unwetter! 
Wo ich mich einmal eingerichtet habe, bleib ich auch. 
Ansonsten wird alles versucht was die Trickkiste hergibt und damit bin ich ne weile beschäftigt. 
Ist allerdings schon ein Riesen Unterschied ob man im Fluss oder im See fischt.


----------



## Eff (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Nabend, 

da ich persönlich viel zu selten ans Wasser komme (wer nicht #t), reize ich jeden Ansitz aus. Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe den Tag zu schneidern, ich wechsle sehr ungern den Angelplatz. Ich habe viel zu oft erlebt, dass alleine beim Gedanken ans Umziehen ein Bonusfisch ans Band ging. Falls sich wirklich eine hartnäckige Beißflaute einstellt, dann genieße ich es dennoch meinem Hobby in der sauer erarbeiteten, freien Zeit, nicht nur des Bisses wegen zu frönen, sondern viel mehr auf meinem Stuhl zu sitzen und mich von den Impressionen der Natur beeindrucken zu lassen. 
Ich möchte niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber das Trophäenangeln nimmt gefühlt ein hohes Maß an und viele Angler ignorieren dabei, wie schön es sein kann, einem Eisvogel beim Nisten zuzuschauen, den kleinen Spatz der sich neben mir nieder lässt ein paar Brotkrumen hinzuschmeißen, bis er fast auf meinen Füßen sitzt, oder der Entenfamilie beim fröhlichen umher paddeln und watscheln zu zuschauen. 

Aber jedem das seine. Ich persönlich empfinde einen Angeltag, den ich nach wenigen Stunden abbreche, weil nichts beißt, als große Vergeudung. 

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Abend und ein fischreiches Wochenende |wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Eff schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber das Trophäenangeln nimmt gefühlt ein hohes Maß an und viele Angler ignorieren dabei, wie schön es sein kann, einem Eisvogel beim Nisten zuzuschauen, den kleinen Spatz der sich neben mir nieder lässt ein paar Brotkrumen hinzuschmeißen, bis er fast auf meinen Füßen sitzt, oder der Entenfamilie beim fröhlichen umher paddeln und watscheln zu zuschauen.



Nichts für Ungut, ich bin Angler und kein Vogelbiologe. Ich kann nachvollziehen das jemand sich in der Natur eine Auszeit gönnt, aber immer im Nachgang jemandem der einen Vergleich beim Angeln nicht scheut gegenteiliges Unterschwellig zu unterstellen geht mir gefühlt seit einiger Zeit auf den Zeiger.  ( Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich )

Ich bin Angler, wenn ich mit der Angel unterwegs bin, da brauche ich keine Alibifunktion. Jemand der NICHT auf seine Pose schaut sondern den Gänsen futter zuwirft, damit ich nächste Woche mit den Vögeln am Ufer tanzen darf nimmt keine Sonderstellung ein. Er angelt nur nicht konzentriert.


----------



## Eff (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Keine Sorge, ich nehm's nicht persönlich #6 verstehe deine Auffassung, teile sie aber nicht gänzlich. So scheiden sich eben die Geister |bla:|bla:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Eff schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich nehm's nicht persönlich #6 verstehe deine Auffassung, teile sie aber nicht gänzlich. So scheiden sich eben die Geister |bla:|bla:



So ist es auch richtig. Generell soll eine Vielfalt von Meinungen herrschen, mittlerweile ist es aber Trendsport mit allen Mitteln zu versuchen anderen die eigene Meinung verpflichtend vorzuschreiben.

Das Fängt mit "finde ich nicht gut an" und endet mit Verboten weil oftmals Wenige die Hoheit über ein Thema für sich beanspruchen. Beim Angeln Moralapostelt ja mittlerweile jeder Zweite aufgrund von 2 Werbefilmchen und Stippen im Jugendalter.......


----------



## Eff (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So ist es auch richtig. Generell soll eine Vielfalt von Meinungen herrschen, mittlerweile ist es aber Trendsport mit allen Mitteln zu versuchen anderen die eigene Meinung verpflichtend vorzuschreiben.
> 
> Das Fängt mit "finde ich nicht gut an" und endet mit Verboten weil oftmals Wenige die Hoheit über ein Thema für sich beanspruchen. Beim Angeln Moralapostelt ja mittlerweile jeder Zweite aufgrund von 2 Werbefilmchen und Stippen im Jugendalter.......




Du sprichst sehr wahre Worte. Man traut sich ja kaum überhaupt seine Meinung Kund zu tun, weil grundsätzlich erstmal fast jeder seine vermeintlich "bessere" Meinung entgegensetzt und man dabei teilweise durch eine überwältigende Vehemenz seitens des Gesprächspartners  an seiner eigenen Intelligenz zweifelt. 

Aber unter uns Anglern kommt uns ja zum Glück beim Großteil aller Diskussionen ein uraltes Sprichwort zu Gute: Wer fängt, hat Recht :vik:

Zum Abschluss: sorry an den Fragesteller für den kleinen OT Exkurs |wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Zum Thema :
> Abbruch nur bei Unwetter!
> Wo ich mich einmal eingerichtet habe, bleib ich auch.


jo, handhabe ich genau so!


----------



## thanatos (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

beim Futterkorbangeln hat man ja schnell die verschiedenen Tiefen ausprobiert ,und wenn sich in keiner Entfernung was tut na dann hau ich nach 1-1 1/2 Stunden ab .Für mich kein Problem sind nur 5 min zu Fuß. #6
 Morgen ist es dann bestimmt besser  oder auch nicht :c


----------



## boot (8. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Wenn ich weit gefahren bin bleibe ich, wenn ich nicht weit weg bin ab nach Hause, da gibt es genug zur Beschäftigung meine Katzen Garten usw.


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

ja es gibt Beissflauten ! hab gestern über eine Stunde verzweifelt Maden 
 gebadet ,Platzwechsel wozu Fische waren da und warum sollte mein Standardfutter ausgerechnet jetzt nicht locken ? Habe es dann wie EFF gemacht und mich gefreut das das Rohrweihennest wo ich vor über 50
 Jahren unfreiwillig ein "Küken " geklaut habe - immer noch besteht
 Dann fuhr ein Kajak vorbei und die guten Leute wollten den Wasservögeln 
 etwas Toastbrot spendieren -waren aber keine da ,also kam es dann endlich an meinem Platz vorbei ohne von irgend einem Fisch beachtet zu werden.Plötzlich ging es dann los alle Stücken wurden von den Fischen 
 beknabbert und an meiner Peitsch ging es ab .Naja viel länger hätte ich aber auch nicht gewartet -


----------



## Esslingen (12. April 2017)

*AW: Was macht ihr wenn nichts beißt?*

Lustiges Thema, ganz einfach deshalb weil mir das letzten Sonntag bei dem schon fast sommerlichen Traumwetter passiert ist.
Ich sitze ab 8:30 Uhr am Neckar oberhalb von Esslingen an einer Stelle, wo ich dieses Jahr schon schöne Brassen, Döbel und einen Karpfen gefangen habe. 
Egal was ich probiert habe:
verschiedene Futterkörbe, method feeder, MiniBoilies / Dumbles in den Geschmäckern, Ananas, Tigernuss oder Blut/Fleisch oder Frolic oder 16mm Boilies oder auch direkt Maden oder auch Dosenmais am Haken ...da hätten eigentlich sofort Rotaugen oder Grundeln drauf gehen müssen...langes Vorfach oder kurzes ..egal ob  nah oder bis fast bis an den Horizont geworfen...nichts ging. Neun Stunden lang.... kann mich nicht erinnern, sowas schon einmal erlebt zu haben. Fische waren genug da. Wenn irgendwo im Fluss mal Kormorane auftauchten spritzten sofort die Schwärme von Rotaugen/Lauben in allen Richtungen weg, dass man den Eindruck hatte das Wasser kochte. Habe auch große Fische an der Oberfläche buckeln gesehen...aber egal was.... nichts biss ...kein Zupfer.
Nach 9 Stunden und mit Sonnenbrand ging mir so langsam jede Idee und der Getränkevorrat aus und ich habe dann  zusammengepackt. Dieses Wochenende ist Ostern aber es wird sicher ein paar Stunden geben, wo ich der Familie nicht fehlen werde und diesmal klappt es dann wieder ...


----------

